# Chinas propaganda campaign against Japan



## Vikrant (Jan 17, 2014)

China has been conducting a global propaganda campaign against Japan, the most recent example of which was the Jan. 10 Post op-ed by Cui Tiankai, China's ambassador to the United States. But his op-ed was wrong, and Chinas leaders clearly misread global attitudes. It is not Japan that most of Asia and the international community worry about; it is China.

First of all, the Yasukuni Shrine, which was the focus of Beijings most recent round of anti-Japan op-eds, is a place where the souls of those who sacrificed their lives for the country since the Meiji Restoration of 1868 have been enshrined. Japanese people visit the shrine to pray for the souls of the war dead  more than 2.4 million  not to glorify war or honor or justify a small number of Class A war criminals.

Last month, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe visited the shrine and Chinreisha, a memorial for all war dead around the world, to make a pledge for everlasting peace based on his deep remorse for the past. Like many other Japanese people, he said he wished to visit the shrine in sincere remembrance of the suffering and sacrifice of Japans soldiers and non-Japanese alike. He did not go to pay homage to Class A war criminals nor to hurt the feelings of the Chinese or Korean people.

It is important to note that China began raising this issue with political motives in 1985. At that time, more than 20 visits by prime ministers to Yasukuni had gone unchallenged, even after 14 Class A war criminals had been enshrined there in 1978.

The government of Japan has repeatedly expressed deep remorse and heartfelt apologies regarding the war. So did the prime minister after his recent visit to Yasukuni; he said that Japan must never wage a war again based on the severe remorse for the past. He has inherited and will honor the statements of previous prime ministers. Prime Minister Abe has accepted the judgments of the International Military Tribunal for the Far East, and he has never said that Japan did not commit aggression.

I cannot predict whether Chinas anti-Japan propaganda campaign will work inside China, but it certainly does not resonate internationally. In most of Asia and the rest of the world, Japan has among the highest favorability rating of any nation in public polls.

What has become a serious, shared concern for the peace and security of the *Asia-Pacific region is not our prime ministers visit to the Yasukuni Shrine but, rather, Chinas unparalleled military buildup and its use of military and mercantile coercion against neighboring states. The most recent example of this is Beijings unilateral declaration of an air defense identification zone. China has escalated the intrusion of government vessels into the territorial sea around the Senkaku Islands and in waters claimed by the Philippines, Vietnam and other maritime states in the region.

The Japanese people have pride and confidence in the peaceful course we have taken over the past 70 years and are moving toward the future. Unlike China, Japan has not once fired a gun in combat since World War II. Japan has made major economic and technology contributions to help boost economic development in Asia, including in China. Japan has consistently upheld freedom, democracy, human rights and the rule of law since the war and has contributed to the peace and prosperity of Asia, in solidarity with the United States as allies.

Japans defense posture is quite modest. In contrast, as a result of annual increases of more than 10 percent, China has quadrupled its military expenditures, which are hardly transparent, in the past decade. During the same period, Japan has decreased its expenditures by 6 percent. We have increased our defense budget for the first time in 11 years, only by 0.8 percent in the current budget.

The path that postwar Japan is taking as a peaceful nation will never change. Polls show that the American people have deep trust in Japan, which is reciprocated, and that few Americans fear Japanese militarization. Unfortunately, China does not allow open debate and flow of information, and thus Chinese people cannot see the truth that people throughout the world see, nor can they criticize distorted views propagated by their government.

Nevertheless, we remain hopeful. China is an important neighbor, and we are hoping to build a good relationship with it. Prime Minister Abe is ready for talks with President Xi Jinping without any preconditions.

We fervently hope that China will cease its dogmatic anti-Japanese propaganda campaign and work with us toward a future-oriented relationship. Ultimately, the international community will be swayed by Chinas deeds, not by anachronistic propaganda.

China?s propaganda campaign against Japan - The Washington Post


----------



## Indofred (Jan 17, 2014)

Please link to Japan's apology for their WWII rape camps, inhuman treatment of POWs and other war crimes.

What, the Japanese governments since WWII have managed to get round to that yet?

Massacres and Atrocities of WWII in the Pacific Region
Hundreds of thousands murdered and/or raped in the rape of Nanking - the Japanese apology is quoted below.



> .



Here's a Japanese solder looking after the human rights of an Australian POW.







He's the Japanese apology



> .



American POWs, again being looked after by the Japanese.






He's the Japanese apology



> .



Have some American anti Jap propaganda.






Yes, your beloved Japan executed American POWs but all that is forgotten because more up to date American propaganda needs China to be seen as the big enemy.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 17, 2014)

Indofred, 

The World War II has been over for long time now. Japan does not need to apologize to anyone. Japan's actions which have contributed towards peace and security of the region speak volume for itself. On the other hand, China's current actions and policies have destabilizing affect on the entire region.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 21, 2014)

Indofred said:


> Please link to Japan's apology for their WWII rape camps, inhuman treatment of POWs and other war crimes.




You're an ignorant buffoon.


List of war apology statements issued by Japan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jan 21, 2014)

As very few Japanese people who committed atrocities from WWII are likely in power in Japan, none of them need to apologize for anything. Regardless, saying that China is the only destabilizing factor in Asia is false as well. Japan's becoming very aggressive over the Senkaku Islands dispute, which is very distressing considering the implications that could have for the U.S. which is treaty bound to defend Japan. Which is, of course, not to excuse China who has been openly hostile over the islands as well, while trying to mask their actions behind a diplomatic veneer.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 22, 2014)

I notice dicklessfred suddenly ran out of shit to say...


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 24, 2014)

This is interesting. 

---

U.S. seeks fresh apology over WWII from Japan

Arirang News :: U.S. seeks fresh apology over WWII from Japan


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...





Again and again and again....


History News Network | Japan' Abe clarifies views on 'history issue,' reaffirms government apologies


This most recent 'request' is understood by anyone with sense as mere diplomatic posturing for domestic consumption in China and South Korea.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 25, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> Indofred,
> 
> The World War II has been over for long time now. Japan does not need to apologize to anyone. Japan's actions which have contributed towards peace and security of the region speak volume for itself. On the other hand, China's current actions and policies have destabilizing affect on the entire region.



Yes, Japan does need to appologize.

The genocide and massacres in Albania done by the Turkish took place in WWI, yet the entire world expects them to appologize.   

Japan needs to apologize.




Kevin_Kennedy said:


> *As very few Japanese people who committed atrocities from WWII are likely in power in Japan, none of them need to apologize for anything. *Regardless, saying that China is the only destabilizing factor in Asia is false as well. Japan's becoming very aggressive over the Senkaku Islands dispute, which is very distressing considering the implications that could have for the U.S. which is treaty bound to defend Japan. Which is, of course, not to excuse China who has been openly hostile over the islands as well, while trying to mask their actions behind a diplomatic veneer.



How is it that this logic does not apply to Turkey?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred,
> ...




Japan has apologized, again and again and again and again...


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 25, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Recently there has been conflict over the content of Japanese text books which relate these historical events leaving out what they have done to China.  What is the point of insincere apologies when they teach their children somethng totally different?
BBC News | ASIA-PACIFIC | Japan textbook angers neighbours


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...





There we go again. As soon as some ignorant dope is informed that there have in fact been many, repeated apologies, it becomes "Um....yeah...but...um...not good enough!" as if you worked directly for the CCP. You read any of these history books? Seen all the books on WWII in any of the many large bookstores in any large city in Japan?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jan 25, 2014)

Japan must *accept full responsibility *for its torture of subject peoples, particularly women, during WWII.

Turkey must do the same for its genocide of Armenians during WWI.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 25, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


I am definitely not an "ignorant dupe (it is spelled 'dupe,' btw). Perhaps you are looking in the mirror. Apparently you are unaware of the controversy regarding Japan's textbooks.  Please read the URL posted instead of remaining an ignorant dupe.  I have nothing against Japan in general.  However, there is a huge amount of arrogance on their part.  As well, those who expect Turkey to apologize for her attrocities don't give her a get out of jail free card because it was a long time ago or becauseTurkey has worked with the West and is the most stable Islamic country in the region.  Japan needs to change the way they are doing things, period.

BTW, the fact you have used insults and name calling in your first response to my post indicates your lack of intellect and discussion skills.  I gave you back what you threw at me.  How does it feel?  If that is the level of discussion you swim in, it simply indicates your limitations.

FYI, the controversy about Japanese history books has been a very wide spread controversy for some time. That you don't know about it says a lot about you and your knowledge/ignorance on the subject.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 25, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> > Please link to Japan's apology for their WWII rape camps, inhuman treatment of POWs and other war crimes.
> ...



It is only my opinion of course but I think that it is only ignorant buffoons who call their colleagues on message boards ignorant buffoons.   As the motto of an ancient English school has it "Manners makyth man".


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




No, you are definitely a DOPE. You were calling for apology when you didn't know that many had already been given. When this was rubbed in your face, you responded by deflecting and complaining about a textbook you've never seen, DOPE.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Peterf said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred said:
> ...





Your tender little feelings are quite moving, really.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 25, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



How would it help me to see them? They are written in Japanese, idiot.  I have read a great deal about this controversy.  It is studied in a epistemology course I am very famailiar with.  I know that 3 countries, North Korea, South Korea and China object to them because they do not acknowledge Japan's attrocities and give renditions of historic events that are untrue based on the nations they wronged.  Again, going back to my first question, which you have failed to address, what is the point of an insincere apology when you continue to deny your questionable actions?


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

If you really bother to educate yourself, read Nobukatsu Fujioka's paper 'How World War II is Taught in Japanese Classrooms.' It's only about 9 pages long and includes plenty of graphics that even someone like you can understand.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




And once again the problem is _your_ ignorance, idiot.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 25, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> If you really bother to educate yourself, read Nobukatsu Fujioka's paper 'How World War II is Taught in Japanese Classrooms.' It's only about 9 pages long and includes plenty of graphics that even someone like you can understand.



Your attempts to insult me are pathetic. You are a well know joke on this board because of what you don't know.  Back on ignore. Not worth  engaging with.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> they do not acknowledge Japan's attrocities and give renditions of historic events that are untrue based on the nations they wronged.




You don't know this, of course.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 25, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oh, I see, now you are suggesting you read Japanese.  Right.  We all believe that.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > If you really bother to educate yourself, read Nobukatsu Fujioka's paper 'How World War II is Taught in Japanese Classrooms.' It's only about 9 pages long and includes plenty of graphics that even someone like you can understand.
> ...



I gave you a chance to educate yourself, but instead you chose to run and hide in the cozy comfort of your ignorance. Telling, very telling.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 25, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > they do not acknowledge Japan's attrocities and give renditions of historic events that are untrue based on the nations they wronged.
> ...



Yes, I do know this because I have studied this issue.  And, in fact, if you would bother to read the article, whose URL I posted, you would know that these textbooks do not acknowledge Japan's attrocities and also paint deceitful pictures of other events.  

Done.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 25, 2014)

> Hiroshima Peace Memorial Ceremony | Japan National Tourism Organization
> 
> On August 6th, 1945, an American bomber dropped the world's first atomic bomb over Hiroshima City. The entire city was devastated by the heat and shock waves of the blast, producing numerous civilian casualties.
> 
> ...



The Japanese say they are sorry every year.............I was once stationed in Japan.......They are very sorry for the War and War in general..........

To the poster who said they should apologize, you couldn't be any more wrong......I've seen them apologizing on this day myself..............The Turks are a different matter........They deny that the Armenian massacre existed, and have openly stated that it was only War.........And refuse to admit what they did primarily in the desert of current day Syria.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...






...................


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 25, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Some people are not worth engaging in discussion because they are such jackasses, and that is what you are; and by the by, most of the board feels the same way about you.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...




You don't know because you have never so much as glanced at a history book used in Japanese schools. 

Read the article I informed you about, if you want to be a little less ignorant.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...






If you want to run away from embarrassing yourself, just STFU and run. Don't make a big production about it.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jan 25, 2014)

Vikrant said:


> I cannot predict whether China&#8217;s anti-Japan propaganda campaign will work inside China, but it certainly does not resonate internationally. In most of Asia and the rest of the world, Japan has among the highest favorability rating of any nation in public polls.



I have spent some time in China, with a Chinese friend and her family as well as traveling on my own. I have had long term friendships with Chinese people who were living in the States, not as immigrants but for some years doing post-graduate studies or working professionally for Chinese companies. Of my friends, and the people I met in China, I never met anyone who had positive feelings about Japan, and this was because of their occupation of Chinese land and mistreatment of Chinese people.  The anti-Japanese discussion by the Chinese government reflects what Chinese people already feel; it is not a matter of it being a propaganda campaign that will change minds in China.  As well, countries in the region, i.e., North and South Korea also have very hard feelings toward Japan.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 25, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I am pleased that you are feeling ashamed.  Maybe, against the evidence, there is some hope for you after all.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 25, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot predict whether Chinas anti-Japan propaganda campaign will work inside China, but it certainly does not resonate internationally. In most of Asia and the rest of the world, Japan has among the highest favorability rating of any nation in public polls.
> ...



That is true as far as S Korea is concerned -  I lived there for four years.   China was respected, Japan hated.   I don't recall any exceptions.


----------



## editec (Jan 25, 2014)

WWII has been over for nearly 69 years.

If there's tension between Japan and China now, WWII has nothing to do with it.

I don't hear anyone demanding that the German's, Italians or Austrians apologise over and over and over again.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot predict whether Chinas anti-Japan propaganda campaign will work inside China, but it certainly does not resonate internationally. In most of Asia and the rest of the world, Japan has among the highest favorability rating of any nation in public polls.
> ...




No nation's people should forget their history, but there are plenty of educated Chinese who understand the need to move together into the future and who do not leap into a frenzy on cue the way the CCP wants them to. 

As a tool of domestic distraction and control, anti-Japanese sentiment still works very well in China and Korea (and elsewhere).


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Peterf said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...




I didn't say "ashamed." You suck at reading.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 25, 2014)

Peterf said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...





There are plenty of Koreans who think none-too-highly of China as well. Again, the younger more educated people are less likely to perform on cue.


----------



## Vikrant (Jan 25, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot predict whether Chinas anti-Japan propaganda campaign will work inside China, but it certainly does not resonate internationally. In most of Asia and the rest of the world, Japan has among the highest favorability rating of any nation in public polls.
> ...



World War II was a long time ago. Japan has apologized for it. I have more respect for Japan in this respect than the UK who has never apologized for its crimes against Indians. Japan's pacifist constitution attests to the sincerity of its apology. You have to realize that Japan cannot go back in time and undo what has already been done.

At the moment, it is China who is acting irresponsibly. It is China who is in conflict with pretty much all of it neighbors. It is China who invaded Tibet and engaged in well planned genocide against Tibetans. It is China who is ratcheting up the tension over Senkaku islands. It is China who is intimidating Philippines. It is China who is harassing Vietnam. The list of Chinese actions that can be attributed to its hegemonic ambitions is long. 

Japan will bend over only so much; after that, Japan's stance will only harden and it will be China's fault.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 26, 2014)

editec said:


> WWII has been over for nearly 69 years.
> 
> If there's tension between Japan and China now, WWII has nothing to do with it.
> 
> I don't hear anyone demanding that the German's, Italians or Austrians apologise over and over and over again.



For the short attention span West 69 years is an eternity; for the long view East 69 years is but a brief moment in history.

Oft repeated anecdote: Chou En Lai asked by Kissinger (I think) what was the effect of th French Revolution.   "Too soon to tell" was the reply.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jan 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Indofred,
> ...



Why is it that you assume that I don't apply this logic to Turkey?


----------



## Peterf (Jan 26, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Peterf said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I can tell, you are too ashamed to actually use the word.   The first step towards repentence is quite hard, but do keep trying.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 26, 2014)

Peterf said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Peterf said:
> ...




Tell your English teacher you need to work on reading comprehension.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 26, 2014)

My grandfather was a Marine who fought against the Japanese at Iwo Jima, I never heard him once say he wanted to hear an apology from the Japanese government, and he never held anything against Japanese people.  We were at war with them, we won.  The leaders responsible for Japan's aggressions at that time were killed or imprisoned.  What use would an apology be at this point?


----------



## Indofred (Feb 4, 2014)

BBC News - Governor of Japan broadcaster NHK denies Nanjing massacre

Japan, America's new best friend, has bastards like this working in its state owned media and, just to really put the shit on the toilet roll, their government refuses to comment on his crap.



> A governor of Japan's public broadcaster, NHK, has denied that the Nanjing massacre took place, days after a row over Tokyo's use of war-time sex slaves engulfed the new NHK chief....
> .......Atrocities were committed by all sides in wars and that there was no need to teach such things to Japanese children, he said.



Japan didn't kill hundreds of thousand there and, according to that idiot, the truth should not be mentioned in schools.

You see what a set of twats you're getting into bed with.
America may well get another dose of Vietnam clap from this one.


----------

